# Betta keeps eating Frog pellets



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

My Betta, Feeshee, keeps eating the submerged pellets that are for my ADF. He gets bloated, while my ADF sits there and can't find the food across the tank. I even got him a hiding spot so Feeshee can't reach him much. I'm afraid he'll die of starvation. Do I have to take him out of the water and put him in a bucket every time I want to feed him? Or does a baster work? I'm just so frazzled right now, I'd just cry if this frog were to die. 
Or worse yet, Feeshee die from overfeeding.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You can cup him and float the cup in the water while you feed your frog or you can buy a breeder trap ($5 or $6 at Petsmart) and keep him in that during feeding time.


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for the advice. I'll try and separate them for feeding times.


----------



## t3l01v (Apr 2, 2010)

My ADFs love Brine Shrimp, Blood Worms, and one of them really liked tetra-min flakes. I overfeed slightly so food hits the bottom, and they're fine. Tetras have learned however, not to pick at the leftovers on the bottom =O


----------

